# Anybody heard of...



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

this site?  XXXXEDITEDXXXX  I actually found this forum through it.  Read some of the info and I can't say as I blame the guy or refute any of the facts that he has compiled.   :?


----------



## Lane (Jul 6, 2008)

A horrible representation for some of us who choose not to fight and want a peaceful place to talk about crafts. 

Whether they be true or untrue... WHAT does that have to do with me coming to this forum wanting to know how much Olive oil to add to a recipe? Or what size wick I need for my votive candles? 

WHY would someone want to take that away from me? I'm not here because I am a follower. I can think on my own. 

There is far to much bad stuff going on in our world right now to worry about something this small. People are DIEING all over the world for what they believe in.  I choose to put forth my efforts in the name of Peace.


----------



## IanT (Jul 6, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> A horrible representation for some of us who choose not to fight and want a peaceful place to talk about crafts.
> 
> Whether they be true or untrue... WHAT does that have to do with me coming to this forum wanting to know how much Olive oil to add to a recipe? Or what size wick I need for my votive candles?
> 
> ...


Well put.


----------



## Becky (Jul 6, 2008)

It appears as tho the author of that website does not understand that there is a RIGHT way and a WRONG way to deal with problems that they may be having with a supplier.

By publicly slandering the supplier in every arena they can find, they have chosen the WRONG way.

It is also interesting to note that they only critisise this forum - I know of at least one thread in another forum that has gone 'missing', and no mention is made of it...hmmm.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm, curious as to why the op brought this link to this forum...

I'm here to learn all I can about the topics on this forum and to share about what i have learned and know.  This forum and the people on it are amazing.

Happy crafting everybody.

Laurie


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 6, 2008)

*THIS IS A NOTICE FROM ME, NOT ANYONE ELSE; TO THOSE "INVOLVED";*

*"CEASE AND DESIST--NOW!!*


I am in touch with an internet law firm that specializes in slander and defamation.  If you check our user agreement, you will find all posts are recorded onto our hard drive, even if edited or erased.  All management, can see the posters IP address and if "new" members are new identities of old or existing members, as in this case.  All information, IP addresses, people involves can and will be turned over to legal representation,  To defame anyone, without personal knowledge and proof, is slander and liable.  This means every one involved, and the list is long.....

Paul


----------



## Lane (Jul 6, 2008)

Make crafts, candles, soap, art... not war.


----------



## IanT (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont know but the OP is posting from the same IP as La Ober.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 6, 2008)

I want to extend a personal apology to all our dear members who had had to witness this ongoing attack that started elsewhere but was brought to our forum!  It is a shame.  I appreciate all the encouragement many have given, but to get involved in sophomoric actions, school-yard bullying, and down right slander, is not going to defer this forum.  We are here to talk soap, encourage and assist newer members and to encourage everyone in the time and place we are in our universe.  Administration, which I am no part of, has made certain decisions, none from me.  I am the least of all mods here.  I made no banning; I couldn't as I do not have that authority.  If anyone has any issues with me, either PM me, or conversation me at my Etsy store, or send me an e-mail, link is in my profile.  Please, keep this off this forum, as our members deserve more! :!: 

Paul


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 6, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> I dont know but the OP is posting from the same IP as La Ober.



One in the same, Ian.  We have documented that. All necessary info has been sent to our 2 administrators, including IP numbers and origination location of posters.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 6, 2008)

This is probably a good time to mention that, while people may feel they are anonymous when they post on a forum, they are not. Admin and Moderators have access to IP addresses and those IP addresses lead to physical street address most of the time. 

Please everyone, think before you post and make sure you *really* want to be involved in issues with legal repercussions.


----------



## Godiva (Jul 8, 2008)

I use to visit another candle/soap forum just about everyday - didn't post much - lurked mostly - searched for answers to questions, etc.  95% of the posters were helpful, nice.  A few were quite rude in their responses to newbies (not directly to me, but to others).  

I have found this board to be nothing but nice and helpful and encouraging.  I might pop in to the other board from time to time, not everyday like I use to.  This has become the board that I call home when it comes to soapmaking.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you Lady Godiva! We really appreciate those kind words because we consider the Soap Making Forum our family!


----------



## 7053joanne (Jul 8, 2008)

Aren't we all adults?  I don't know about all of you but I just want to make soap and chat with others that share my love of it.  

  :wink: 

Joanne


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 8, 2008)

I second that motion joanne!!


----------



## Martin (Jul 8, 2008)

I third it.

Sonja


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree!  Thanks everyone,   this is a great forum, and "We are family, I have all my brothers and sisters with me!"

Onward and soapward.   

Paul


----------



## IanT (Jul 8, 2008)




----------

